

Amazon Launches ‘Send to Kindle’ Button For Web Developers and WordPress Blogs - marcieoum
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/19/amazon-launches-send-to-kindle-button-for-web-developers-wordpress-blogs/

======
Xion
Well, about time!

When I bought a Kindle more than two years ago, one of the first use cases I
discovered was finding an article on the web, deciding it's too long to read
on a glare screen and wanting to send to the Kindle's browser. What I ended up
doing was adding the articles to Pocket (Read It Later at that time) and
crafting a small PHP script that turned the RSS feed of Pocket's items-to-read
into a simple page with links, suitable for Kindle.

I still use Kindle for that sometimes, although I've moved with most of my Web
reading to a tablet.

------
schlagetown
Hmm, not sure how this is any improvement over the product of the same name
from Klip.me, which I've been using for the past year. What's more, that
product is a browser extension allowing you to send any article from any
website to your device. This one requires individual content websites to add a
button for every piece of shareable content—seems like a totally backwards way
to implement this compared to what already exists! Kind of surprised Amazon's
playing catch up so uncreatively...

~~~
IanCal
Amazon have offered a chrome plugin to do this since last year, this is just
another way of doing it (one that doesn't need the user to sign up for or
install anything).

------
ippisl
What's missing for the kindle is a decent RSS reader. hopefully with the
closure of google reader something will come up.

~~~
shrikant
I had responded with a proposal for an RSS reader app way back in the day when
they were soliciting applications for SDK access.

Never did get any sort of response..

------
timmillwood
Already started to implement this on my blog
<http://www.millwoodonline.co.uk/blog>, works well with schema.org meta data
too.

------
SeanDav
I feel a patent coming along for this awesome piece of original thinking...
/sarcasm

------
tocomment
Does amazon charge the kindle user for this? How does it deliver to your
kindle?

~~~
ippisl
Data sent by wifi is free , data sent by cellular isn't.

------
8ig8
Great, another button to pollute the UI along with all the social ones. :(

